# Hi from Ottawa, Ontario



## Lord-Humongous (May 10, 2009)

Hi gang,
I am new here. Actually, I guess that I've been here since December but haven't taken the time to post until now.  I have been studying Taekwon Do for just over a year and have acheived a Blue Stripe.  So, I look forward to meeting you all here!


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2009)

Welcome and glad to see you have stayed around and enjoying the site.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 10, 2009)

Quite so - don't try and catch any sharpened stainless steel boomerangs tho' - leave that to a witless minnion .


----------



## seasoned (May 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard, you have taken the first step in personal betterment by sharing what you know with others. Enjoy.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (May 11, 2009)

Greetings former lurker..Welcome into the light...


----------



## stickarts (May 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 11, 2009)

Welcome. I love Ottawa -- one of my favourite cities to visit.


----------



## just2kicku (May 11, 2009)

Welcome, good times to be had by all here!


----------



## Kajowaraku (May 12, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> don't try and catch any sharpened stainless steel boomerangs tho' - leave that to a witless minnion .


 

On occasion you have me doublechecking myself for suspected unconscious consumption of excessive quantities of Scotch. 

That or we've both been banged on the head a few times to many...

oh and OT: Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Aikicomp (May 13, 2009)

Welcome.

Michael


----------



## morph4me (May 14, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MasterWright (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to MT 

Maybe I will see you at some of our OTA tournaments if you are with our style of TKD.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 17, 2009)

welcome!


----------

